# What is a well-known dish in your area?



## boufa06 (Nov 13, 2006)

Over here, what comes to mind as a local specialty is Spetzofai, which is spicy sausage fried with long green peppers in a sauce of fresh tomatoes.  It can be served as an appetizer or 'meze' for Ouzo or Tsipouro.


----------



## Constance (Nov 13, 2006)

Here in Southern Illinois, we're right on the edge of the deep South. We can leave here and be in Paducah, Ky in under an hour. That makes Southern Fried Chicken a big star.
People here love fried catfish, chicken and dumplin's (big homemade noodles cut in squares), pot roast, and pork chops with fried potatoes. 

A lot of European immigrants who came here to work in the coal mines. That means a lot of German, Eastern European, and Italian influences. You can find some of the best spaghetti or ravioli in the USA, right here.

We also have the "midwestern farmer's diet", which consists of meat, potatoes, bread, corn on the cob, green beans, and tomatoes.  

The hunters and fishermen here have a rich resources. There are lots of lakes and strip pits (left from old coal mines) that are full of blue gill, crappy, bass, and all kinds of catfish, some of which are enormous. 
Deer are more than plentiful, and you can bag a wild turkey if you're good. People hunt squirrels and rabbits, ducks and geese. Sadly, our quail population has been terribly decimated. 
We have wild mushrooms....morels, mainly, but also chicken of the woods, puffballs, and more if you know what you're looking for. 
There are wild blackberries and elderberries, Hickory nuts and black walnuts that can be had for the picking. 
We grow a lot of pigs and cattle here, and one is still able to buy a whole, half or quarter from a local farmer, and find a good German butcher to process it for you. 
I guess I'd have to say that our most special dish would be ...Fried morel mushrooms. These are not double floured. Simply dip in a beaten egg mixture, then in flour, then fry in a skillet of hot canola oil. Don't over-cook. 
They are very rich...you don't really need anything to go with them, except perhaps a small salad,


----------



## amber (Nov 13, 2006)

Here in Maine, lobster is very popular, as is most seafood.  Another popular dish is the New England boiled dinner, which I've never made myself, but consists of boiled corned beef, potatoes, carrotts, cabbage, onions.  Whoopie pies are a popular home-made snack cake consisting of chocolate (devils' food cake I think) with a cream filling.


----------



## BlueCat (Nov 13, 2006)

Italian beef sandwiches seem to be a popular regional food here in the Chicago area.  They're delicious.  It's slow cooked beef in a broth with Italian spices, served with hot or mild peppers on a crusty French type of bread, sliced lengthwise.  I like mine with sweet onion and hot peppers.

BC


----------



## jkath (Nov 13, 2006)

Here in southern California, two things come to mind:
the first is Tri-Tip, which is a particular cut of steak that is cooked on many street-corners in Santa Maria (where it originated) and in many restaurants/grill places throughout the southland. 

The other is Mexican food, which is heavenly! Various dishes, such as beef or chicken flautas (slow cooked meat with chiles and seasoning, rolled in flour tortillas, then fried; served on beds of lettuce with a garnish of sour cream and guacamole).......tacos......arroz con pollo (chicken with rice - name sounds boring but oh, is it tasty!)........burritos made from home made tortillas filled with refried or pinto beans, mexican seasoned rice, carnitas (meat), topped with red sauce and cheese...... Pico di gallo, avocado and freshly made corn tortilla chips.......abondigas soup.....and most top all of it off with either margaritas or an icy cold Corona beer with a lime.


boufa, do you have a recipe for Spetzofai?


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 13, 2006)

jkath - I expected to see avocado out there right in front!   lol  I see it hidden in with the Mexican food 

Around here it would be barbecue - as in the food group, not the thing you GRILL on    To be more specific - pulled pork sandwiches with a white vinegar and dried chili pepper flake sauce or a more vinegar/tomato sauce versus more tomatoey sauce topped bbq slaw - the same vinegar/tomato bbq sauce you put on the sandwiches makes this slaw.


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 13, 2006)

You can't say Memphis with out mentioning BBQ but after that, I think of _Red Beans and Rice_, _Fried Chicken_, and believe it or not, _Tamales_.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 13, 2006)

Pulled pork, pulled pork, country ham, shrimp and grits.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 14, 2006)

jkath's tri-tip has migrated north to Northern California.  Grilling is very popular here and tri-tip is a favorite cut of meat to use.  Served with the tri-tip is potato salad, chili or baked beans, coleslaw, and chocolate cake or apple pie.  One  of my coworkers marinates the tri-tip in Italian salad dressing and then seasons the meat with ground black pepper and garlic powder.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 14, 2006)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> jkath's tri-tip has migrated north to Northern California. Grilling is very popular here and tri-tip is a favorite cut of meat to use. Served with the tri-tip is potato salad, chili or baked beans, coleslaw, and chocolate cake or apple pie. One of my coworkers marinates the tri-tip in Italian salad dressing and then seasons the meat with ground black pepper and garlic powder.


We do that as well SC, only difference, while grilling we wet it down with beer in a water spray bottle.  I find here Mexican food is probably the biggest draw, followed by Italian and then Chinese, all the others are out there just usually quiet small places and you find them by chance or through a friend. I suppose our thing here would have to be the home of E&J Gallo wines...

kadesma


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 14, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Here in southern California, two things come to mind:
> ......
> boufa, do you have a recipe for Spetzofai?


Posting the recipe for the sausage dish:

 SPETZOFAI

 Ingredients:
 2 pieces Greek spicy sausages or equivalent (purchased from your local butcher) - cut into slices
 2 Florina peppers or sweet red peppers - cut into thick long strips (optional)
 10-15 Greek green peppers - halved and seeded (or 3 capsicums)
 2-3 tomatoes - chopped
 1 onion - chopped
 1 tsp tomato paste
 1/2 tsp chilli paste or 1/4 tsp chilli powder
 1 cup olive oil
 Salt

 Method:
Fry peppers in 1/2 cup of oil to brown well. Remove from pan and fry the sausages. After frying well, remove from pan. Add the rest of the oil. Add onion, tomatoes, salt and chilli paste. Allow the sauce to simmer for about 20 minutes. 

 Add peppers and the sausage and continue to simmer for a while  longer till the sauce thickens.

Note: Florina peppers are included to give the dish added taste.


----------



## philso (Nov 14, 2006)

okonomiyaki is the local spacialty here. and may i say, with no undue modesty, that mine is far better than most.


----------



## kyles (Nov 14, 2006)

Lancashire hot pot, lamb slow cooked with vegetables.

Black pudding, boiled and eaten with piccallilli (a yellow mustard pickle which you either love or hate)

Potato pie, made with lamb and a puff pastry lid

Cheese and onion pie


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 14, 2006)

philso said:
			
		

> okonomiyaki is the local spacialty here. and may i say, with no undue modesty, that mine is far better than most.



How about sharing your special recipe with us?


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 14, 2006)

kyles said:
			
		

> Lancashire hot pot, lamb slow cooked with vegetables.
> 
> Black pudding, boiled and eaten with piccallilli (a yellow mustard pickle which you either love or hate)
> 
> ...



kyles, Is your potato pie a richer version of Shepherd's Pie?


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 14, 2006)

Wild rice hotdish, anything made with venison, meat and potatoes.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 14, 2006)

Just a few of our local delicacies (some more 'delicate' than others!)

Haggis
White pudding (savoury)
Black pudding
Steak Pie
mutton pies
Bridies
Venison
Wonderful beef, for steak and for casseroles etc
Great lamb
Ayrshire bacon
Larne Sausage (also known as square sausage)
Porridge
Full Scottish breakfast
Tattie scones
Oatcakes
Mince n tatties
Shepherds/cottage pie

Soups such as Scotch broth, lentil soup, cock a leekie, cullen skink

Scotland is famed for its baking: 
Shortbread
Scones - sweet and savoury
Dundee cake
Selkirk bannock
Bannocks
Clootie dumplings
Cranachan
Apple and other fruit pies/crumbles and puddings

Our soft fruits, in season are wonderful

Fish
Shellfish of all types - most of which, sadly, gets exported to France and Spain!
Arbroath smokies
Finnan haddies


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, we certinaly have our whitefish and shellfish here in New England (along with Maine Lobster of course).  Personally my favorite local seafood are the Sea Scallops that are incredibly succulent and can approach the size of a tennis ball.  Of course New England Clam Chowder is a real biggie, but I'm an oddball that doesn't like clams much.  I prefer fish chowder made with haddock or cod.

New England boiled dinner is also big.  Corned Beef is traditional, but I grew up with smoked pork shoulder (which I prefer).  Boston baked beans is another traditional dish made in crocks with molasses, brown sugar, and salt pork (some use bacon for a smokey flavor).

When it comes to Autumn, I can't think of another place I'd rather be.  Turkey's, apples, pumpkins, squash, potatoes, etc.  Pretty much feels like Thanksgiving once September 1st hits in my area.

During the summer, sweet corn and berries flood the market.  Local farmers usually churn out zucchini and cukes too (in ridiculus numbers).  Everything grows fast and furious!   It's usually customary in my area to see street vendors working out of vans in oddball places selling their garden crops.

Eastern European (Polish/Lithuanian/etc), Portuguese, and Irish traditions play a pretty big influence in various parts of my state.

I guess to sum it up, hearty "Crock" type dishes, uber-fresh seafood, apples, root/cold weather vegetables, and wild berries are what constitute my area's traditional cuisine.  Lots of great Dairy products come out of Vermont as well (along with arguably the best Maple Syrup around).


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm at school right now, so the known foods here are burgers, chicken burgers, fish, fries, poutin, salads, chicken wraps, fruit salads, pastas, soups, cookies, danishes, cinnamon buns, carrot cake, and doughnuts.

hehe
I think I'll get a chicken burger and chocolate milk for lunch


----------



## lulu (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, what a great thread! I live quite near Cheddar so of course cheddar features heavily.  This little corner of the southwest has massive milk production to, so lots of other cheeses, cream and set creamy puddings are available, like junkets and fools.  There is less arable farming in my immeadiacy, more meat, a lot of beef, lamb and most traditionally pork.  Somerset is also one of Englands orchard counties.  Apples, cider/scrumpy....with pork a real marriage.  Many, many local ales and "scrumped" wines (really hedgerow of fruit wines) This time of year the butchers are full of game birds, we even have a cock phesant who has moved in to our hen house.  Venison too, is prevalent.  We have lots of rabbit too.  Chutnies and jams of every sort imaginable are available.Coastal towns have traditional fishes and shell fish, and a nearby town has an annual eel festival where as well as proper eels the delicate elvers are available, neither are to my taste

Of course the cream tea in the south west of UK is famous and heatedly "discussed" amoung the counties.I live on the edge of three counties, Somerset, Dorset and Wiltshire.  In Dorset you get the Dorset Knob, a sort of dried out round biscuit.  I am not keen, frankly they taste like old hard scones to me.  Lardy cake is popular here,  (though where in UK it originates I am embarrassed to plead ignorance)   really there are very, very many local foods here, all being rrediscovered.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, one could write a book about a local specialty around Rome, let alone Italy... 

A few example of delicacies particular to Rome.

Spaghetti alla carbonara
Bucattini all'Amatriciana
Spaghetti a Cacio e pepe
Artichokes alla Giudia
Stuffed tomatoes with rice and parsley, with roasted potatoes
Cipolline agrodolce (bunch of mini-onions cooked in "sweet & sour" style)
Castagnaccio (typical sweet treat made with chestnut flour and pine nuts)
Whipped cream piled on ice cream...

and the list goes on...


----------



## jkath (Nov 14, 2006)

urmaniac - do you have a recipe for Castagnaccio? Sounds so different and yet so tasty!


boufa, thanks so much for the recipe....and for starting this wonderful thread~!


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 14, 2006)

You are most welcome jkath!  Glad to be of help.


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 14, 2006)

We all down here have a penchant for pulled bbq, ribs, coleslaw, shrimp& grits, fried catfish/hushpuppies, pecan pie, chess pie and peppered sausage gravy over biscuits/waffles.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 14, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> urmaniac - do you have a recipe for Castagnaccio? Sounds so different and yet so tasty!


 
Here ya go!!

Castagnaccio 

250g (about 8,5 oz) chestnut flour
about 400 ml (about 14oz, or little less than half pint) whole milk, lukewarm (or half milk half water)
2 pinches of salt
50g(about 2oz) raisins or sultanas, soaked for about half an hour in water diluted rumr
50g(about 2oz) pine nuts
20g(about 2tbsp) chopped walnuts
1tbsp sugar
splash of fresh rosemary sprig
2tbsp. evoo
grated orange peel of a 1/2 orange + or -
Pre-heat your oven to 180°C(350°F). Sift the flour into a bowl, add enough water to form a slightly thin smooth batter, sort of like crepe batter, (try to leave no lumps). Add the salt and sugar and mix. Pour in an greased (with olive oil) 25-30 cm wide cake or pie form, depending on how thin you want your castagniaccio (they are traditionally about a size of medium thick pizza). Sprinkle raisins, pine nuts, walnuts and orange peel on top. Bake in the oven for about 35 minutes. Remove from the oven, let cool and cut into wedges.  Very nice accompanied by some fresh ricotta (preferably of sheep milk)!!


----------



## college_cook (Nov 14, 2006)

BlueCat said:
			
		

> Italian beef sandwiches seem to be a popular regional food here in the Chicago area.  They're delicious.  It's slow cooked beef in a broth with Italian spices, served with hot or mild peppers on a crusty French type of bread, sliced lengthwise.  I like mine with sweet onion and hot peppers.
> 
> BC



Growing up in the Chicago area, I can certainly attest to the popularity of Italian Beef sandwiches, though I didn't realize that is was more popular in Chicago than in other areas.  If you're ever in the city and want a quick and tasty Italian Beef sandwich checkl out Portillo's.  If I remember correctly it's very close to Michigan Ave.

I have to say that if Chicago has a signature dish though, it has to be the deep dish pizza.  So many great places to get a deep dish in Chicago and the surrounding areas.  That's definitely one of the things I miss most about  Chicago.


----------



## Elf (Nov 14, 2006)

What can I say, in Chesapeake Bay country it's steamed Blue Crab with white corn and a beer


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 14, 2006)

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> Wild rice hotdish, anything made with venison, meat and potatoes.


not walleye????


----------



## karadekoolaid (Nov 14, 2006)

If I had to put together a "typical" Caracas meal, I'd go for:

_Mondongo._ Tripe soup, basically, heavily seasoned with coriander leaf; or perhaps a _"Crema de Auyama"_ basically a creamy pumpkin soup.
_Pabellón Criollo. _Pulled skirt of beef, seasoned with a _sofrito_ of onion,garlic, bell pepper and _ají dulce - _sweet chili pepper.Served with fried plantains, black beans and white rice. You might ask for an _arepa_ on the side - our very own version of corn bread. You might want to accompany your _Pabellón _with a salad, in which case I'd recommend
_Ensalada Redonda_. Literally, Round Salad - I've never seen this anywhere before. The salad is built up with a base of cooked beetroot, sliced into large rounds: first layer. Then cooked carrots - sliced into rounds: second layer. Avocado, sliced into rounds: third layer. Onion, sliced into rounds: fourth layer. Tomatoes, sliced into rounds, of course: fifth layer. Palm hearts, sliced into rounds: sixth layer. You could go on and on - concentric circles drizzled with oil and vinegar.
_Torta Tres Leches. _Three different kinds of milk, made into a cake/sweet/pud. Or if you're too full, just ask for a plate of _Dulce de Lechosa_; green paw-paw fruit cooked for an eternity in raw cane sugar.
However, if I were at a typical cocktail party in the city, there would be myriads of cocktail snacks to enjoy. No self-respecting Venezuelan host would dream of throwing a party without: 

_Tequeños._ White cheese wrapped in a spiral pastry shell and deep-fried.
_Maracuchitas_. White cheese wrapped in a strip of fresh plantain.
_Pollito con Tocineta_. Chicken bites (usually breast meat) wrapped in a bacon slice and gently fried.
_Lomito_. Beef tenderloin cubes, cooked very rare, and served with _Guasacaca_ - a mildly spiced sauce of avocado, onion, garlic, pepper, coriander leaf and vinegar.
_Cachapitas_. Small corn pancakes served with fresh white cheese.
_Canapés de Pavo_. Turkey breast strips with cranberry jelly, served on a thin square of bread ( Now I wonder where THAT one came from???)
_Huevos de Codorníz_. Quail eggs, served with _Salsa Rosada_ ( a pink sauce made with, yes, you guessed: Tomato ketchup and mayonnaise!)


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 14, 2006)

That's pretty much the sauce we call Marie Rose over here - which is commonly served at Beefeaters and pub grub places, poured over prawn cocktail!


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 14, 2006)

In Bermuda, I would say that the quintessential "Native" dish is fish stew, with sherry peppers


here in V.B.,VA, seems like alot of emphasis on seafood, in particular, Crabcakes.

I forgot Ham. Smithfield Ham.


----------



## thymeless (Nov 14, 2006)

Funeral Potatoes: A shortcut version of au gratin potaotes made from totally pre-fab ingredients. But surprisingly tasty.   So called because it always makes an appearance at the church supper for the family and extended family/friends of the deceased.

[url=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fry_sauce] Fry Sauce[/url]

Dutch Oven Cooking (Cast Iron pots with lids and cooking with charcoal/fire)


----------



## auntdot (Nov 14, 2006)

Northern VA here, and Tattrat is spot on.

Blue crab cakes, there are as many recipes for them as there are people who make them.   

Oh yes, and soft shelled crabs.

But perhaps the quintessential dish of the area is country ham (the so-called Smithfield ham).

Very little better, but a bit of work to cook right if you are looking at a whole, or half, cured aged ham.

Can buy ham steaks with redeye gravy, and that is great with breakfast (my favorite, although folks serve it anytime).

Crabs, country hams, and oh yes, I forgot the best peanuts in the world.


----------



## NancyG (Nov 14, 2006)

Shoo-fly Pie, Chicken Pot Pie, Scrapple, Faschnachts and Whoopie Pies! Not the lowest calorie items on the block


----------



## licia (Nov 15, 2006)

Lots of seafood and seafood dishes, key lime pie.

We have so many things, I don't know what would be considered specialty. With so many people from other parts of the country and other countries also, we get some of everything.


----------



## Harborwitch (Nov 16, 2006)

Locally we are known for our Crawdad Festival - but they don't come from here anymore - like they used to.   26 miles away we have the Asparagus festival, and 28 or so miles away there's a corn festival.  

Asparagus and sweet corn are grown abundantly - and grapes, especially old vine Zins and lots of others.  I can't think of any one dish - the influences come from Portugese, Italian, Mexican, and Asian and more.  Deep fried asparagus - and lots of tri-tip barbecues.  Grilled corn and tamales, pasta.  We're so lucky.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 16, 2006)

New Jersey is famous for tomatoes and blueberries, as well as other fruits and veggies... We're the "Garden State," ya know...  but I can't think of a "dish" that exemplifies my area.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm with Tattrat and auntdot in NoVa Land.  There is a delicacy over in Maryland called stuffed ham, famous at church suppers, that I have not had to nerve to try.  It's got green olives in it for starters.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 16, 2006)

The Delmarva Peninsula (Delaware and the Eastern Shore of Maryland and Virginia) is known for seafood... crabs, crab cakes, clams and oysters in all kinds of ways...stews chowders, fritters, steamed raw etc, and chicken, especially chicken and "slippery dumplings" long doughey noodles cooked in the broth and served with the chicken in shreds off the bone with the thickened broth...real comfort food...so good!


----------



## carolelaine (Nov 16, 2006)

Here in Nashville Tennessee there's alot of country ham, grits, biscuits, sweet tea, corn bread, pulled pork BBQ, Fried Catfish, turnip and collard greens, fried okra, macaroni and cheese, chess pie, pecan pie, and chocolate pie.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 16, 2006)

Real estate has "location, location, location."  Here in Western Kentucky, we have "barbecue, barbecue, barbecue."  Usually hickory-smoked, long and slow until the meat falls apart.  Served with all the fixins', which would include a good dose of the preparer's _secret_ sauce, coleslaw and French fries.

Another typical food here is fried catfish usually served with a slice of white bread (like Wonder) and a slice of onion and a couple of dill pickle spears.  A "plate" meal would also include some slaw, fries and a helping of white beans and ham.  Are we having carbs yet?

All yum, yum, yum!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 16, 2006)

Katie, don't you and Buck live in "burgoo" country?  Or is that another part of Kentucky?


----------



## Katie H (Nov 16, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Katie, don't you and Buck live in "burgoo" country?  Or is that another part of Kentucky?



Even though burgoo is a Kentucky dish, it is regional.  And, no, it's not typically served here.  It's good and is similar to something served in the north country - Minnesota, for example - called booya.  I lived in northern Minnesota on the Iron Range and booya was always served at a summer festival called "Old Settlers Day."  I like both booya and burgoo.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 16, 2006)

Katie, I recently rented that movie about the women working in the mines in the Mesabi range with whatz-her-name from South Africa.  Starkly beautiful landscape.  I believe Bob Dylan is from that area too, no?


----------



## Katie H (Nov 16, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Katie, I recently rented that movie about the women working in the mines in the Mesabi range with whatz-her-name from South Africa.  Starkly beautiful landscape.  I believe Bob Dylan is from that area too, no?



Yes, Bob Dylan is from Hibbing, which is where I lived.  And it is beautiful country there.  I loved living there.


----------



## BlueCat (Nov 17, 2006)

college_cook said:
			
		

> Growing up in the Chicago area, I can certainly attest to the popularity of Italian Beef sandwiches, though I didn't realize that is was more popular in Chicago than in other areas. If you're ever in the city and want a quick and tasty Italian Beef sandwich checkl out Portillo's. If I remember correctly it's very close to Michigan Ave.
> 
> I have to say that if Chicago has a signature dish though, it has to be the deep dish pizza. So many great places to get a deep dish in Chicago and the surrounding areas. That's definitely one of the things I miss most about Chicago.


 
Absolutely, Chicago's deep dish pizza is a very famous dish.  It's something they're very proud of doing so well.  It is not so much a regional dish though - just something they are very good at.

And Portillo's is great for Italian beef sandwiches.  I have a Portillo's restaurant within a mile of my home.  Yummy!

BC


----------



## haminiham (Nov 17, 2006)

Here in Makati, the most famous I would probably say would be Tapsilog.. Partnered with coffee, 'tis the best breakfast ever!!


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 17, 2006)

gray peas and bacon is a Very local dish almost unique to this area (and they can keep it as far as I`m concerned).

it`s basicly dried pigeon peas boiled down into a gray/brown mush, served with chopped up bacon that`s been fried, the fat from the bacon goes over the peas too.

Yuck!


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes, I'm game to try most things, but I think your very descriptive 'yuk' just about covers it for that dish!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Nov 17, 2006)

Here in the Bahia de Banderas region, shrimp is on every menu, cooked in many different ways. The worst I've ever had is shrimp surrounded by a big glop of cream cheese and a strip of bacon wrapped around it. Yuk. But if you are ever in the Puerto Vallarta area, have some fresh seafood. The other day, I ordered a sopa pescado from a little restaurant here in Bucerias. I had a rich tomato/chile broth filled with lobster, crab, shrimp and fish. For 850 pesos (about $8)! It was wonderful. Of course, there are also tamales, pozole, quesidillas, tacos and birria (goat stew - haven't tried that). Wonderful food.


----------



## Flourgirl (Nov 19, 2006)

Nicholas Mosher said:
			
		

> Well, we certinaly have our whitefish and shellfish here in New England (along with Maine Lobster of course). Personally my favorite local seafood are the Sea Scallops that are incredibly succulent and can approach the size of a tennis ball. Of course New England Clam Chowder is a real biggie, but I'm an oddball that doesn't like clams much. I prefer fish chowder made with haddock or cod.
> 
> New England boiled dinner is also big. Corned Beef is traditional, but I grew up with smoked pork shoulder (which I prefer). Boston baked beans is another traditional dish made in crocks with molasses, brown sugar, and salt pork (some use bacon for a smokey flavor).
> 
> ...


 

This is a wonderful description of traditional New England fare! Here in southwestern Connecticut, we are lucky enough to enjoy all the New England favorites but, we're also lucky in being only an hour or two away from New York City that we get a huge influence of multi-cultural fare as well. I'd have to say that Italian-American food is incredibly popular here with a pizza place on almost every corner (mostly thin crust New York style, you know the kind you can fold). And of course, there's New Haven style pizza too. 

Almost every deli here will have New England clam chowder on the menu, but we also get a lot of the Manhattan style clam chowder too. A great place to be!


----------



## PytnPlace (Dec 2, 2006)

Cincinnati chili is huge!  Also Goetta and Graeter's Ice Cream.


----------



## ncage1974 (Dec 2, 2006)

BlueCat said:
			
		

> Italian beef sandwiches seem to be a popular regional food here in the Chicago area.  They're delicious.  It's slow cooked beef in a broth with Italian spices, served with hot or mild peppers on a crusty French type of bread, sliced lengthwise.  I like mine with sweet onion and hot peppers.
> 
> BC



Chicago pizza mmmmmmmmmmmmm especially Giordanos


----------



## ncage1974 (Dec 2, 2006)

Something called a horeshoe. Yes and its not that game you play . Its two pieces of flag bread (toasted or not toasted) with usually some type of meat on the top (i like hamburgers) which they then put fries on top of that. Finally the pour cheese sauce over the top. Everyone i have ever hear of loves them (unless you don't like cheese of course) and they are awesome. Its all in the cheese sauce.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 3, 2006)

Here in central Illinois the major food eaten is "Brand Names".  If it is not associated with a brand name, you are not going to find it!  People who have lived here for years eat a lot of hot dogs...commerical bun, oscar mayer dog, french's mustard, favorite brand name ketchup, and sometimes relish.  And some like it with brand name chili.  Side dish would be another hot dog.  I love living here and this is just about as American as it gets....enterprising!


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 3, 2006)

Nancy G....I thought Shoo-Fly pie was more of a southern pie made of eggs and sugar.  I have found many recipes and one had a cake layer between two fillings.  What type of Shoo-Fly pie do you make in PA?


----------



## ncage1974 (Dec 3, 2006)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Here in central Illinois the major food eaten is "Brand Names".  If it is not associated with a brand name, you are not going to find it!  People who have lived here for years eat a lot of hot dogs...commerical bun, oscar mayer dog, french's mustard, favorite brand name ketchup, and sometimes relish.  And some like it with brand name chili.  Side dish would be another hot dog.  I love living here and this is just about as American as it gets....enterprising!



StirBlue i agree with you on the most part but you forgot the horshoe . Try to find that anywhere but central IL and i think its awesome. I guess i cook myself so much i am not confined to everything we have around here. I am happy to see that there is another central IL person in here .


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 3, 2006)

ncage1974: I have Best of the Best from Illinois Cookbook; your sandwich is listed on page 129, Horseshoes and is just as described.  It also says that a smaller sandwich using only one slice of toast is a Ponyshoe.  
  I make a sandwich similar to this using hashbrown patties, breaded chuckwagon pattie, american cheese and bun.  It's good.


----------



## middie (Dec 4, 2006)

We have alot of people of Polish descent here so it'll have to be pierogies.


----------

